# ViP922 Slinging Musing idea/Feasability



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Since the press release of the upcoming ViP922 with Sling capabilities, I have been have been putting together an internal wish list. The one thing I would like to see, is the use of the Coax output that would normally be used for TV2, be used for slinging purposes to other HD ViP machines in house, or other HD reciever equipment.

With the new Broadcom chips, dual HD output(not to be confused with HD TUNERS please) is now possible, where in the past dual HD output wasn't available. With push for MoCA(Multi Media over Coax Alliance) 1.1 support, which EchoStar is one of the founding companies, and the development of new hardware and processors that support MoCa, I believe/wish it could be possible for the ViP922, since it will be slinging/streaming content.

The reason I would like to see Sling content sent out over Coax using the MoCA standard, isn't because I don't have a Home Network that wont support all the HD content, I do. 
The reason Why I would like to see this enabled/accomplished, it would be convenient to keep that kind of traffic off the home network, and create a dedicated HD network between devices inhouse.


----------



## makers78 (Jan 23, 2007)

I can see your argument for a dedicated Dish home network using MoCA, however I would be curious about the bandwidth required to communicate the second HD output and its impact to your ethernet home network. Are you concerned with the drop in network performance when moving files between computers, or when downloading files online? In most cases the network performance bottleneck for downloading files from the internet is the home network gateway (DSL, Cable modem, fiber, whatever), not the actual network. A wired network (no WiFi/802.11) should have ample throughput for both computer network activity and a second HD output. 802.11g could probably handle it pretty well, although 802.11n would give you more headroom (once standardized). Also, since this requires hooking up the ethernet port on the back of your box, you are set up for whatever online offerings Dish makes available.

The one issue I have with MoCA is how the cables are all hooked up every which way at my house. After two or three installer visits over the years and various muxes/demuxes put in place that could be quite a tangle to work through to get MoCA working. Home networking seems to cause people problems too, so I don't know which is worse. I am an electrical engineer by education and profession, I would probably go with the ethernet-based networking myself, but if MoCA is ever to the point where it "just works" that would probably simplify things for a majority of the population.

Does anyone know if either ethernet or MoCA would be a "broadcast" stream to clients on the network? What I am wondering is how much throughput is required if I have 4 tvs at home, one is connected to the box and the other three all connect to the TV2 "output", either over ethernet or broadband. My parents are set up like this, because with just the two of them they never watch more than two things at a time, so the remote tvs are all wired to the same TV2 output. For arguement say HD streaming requires 10Mbps, would connecting three tvs use 10Mbps or 30Mbps of network bandwidth?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

802.11G, I don't think will be enough, 802.11N would be, and I have N now, and only allow the laptops to use it. I keep ViP622, 3 Xbox360's, PS3, and a few other devices, like my Vonage phone on the physical LAN. Gigabit switch's in Home Theater, Game room, and Bedroom, with a Gigabit Backbone. I realize I am not the norm though, with my network setup. Most people only have a single wireless router, if that.

I am only thinking right now about inhouse only, not hitting the internet at all. I was thinking that for network purposes, HD over homenetwork would require, 5MB's in bandwidth minimum, per stream. Bandwidth is there, but adding 5-10mbs, on a evening where, the kids are playing online or just inhouse, sometimes(most of the time) in 2 different rooms(team setups or me vs the rest of them), addin streaming music, Wife is streaming a NetFlix movie, and I want to sling/stream a movie or something I want. Just one scenerio, could be anything. All are bandwidth hogs, the thought of removing a 5-10mb bandwidth hog, or two 5-10mb bandwidth hogs, while the rest of this is also happening, so much the better.
For some, creating a network is to much of a pain, having to run wires and such through existing walls. Even WirelessN will have issues, with the kind of Bandwidth really needed and normal interference, and for large bandwidth hogs, a physical connection is so much better. 

I think of my parents house, you would need 2 Wireless N systems, but they already have the Coax in the wall, running to all the rooms now. How easy would it be to just tap in to that, instead of having to build a network for them, and they would really only have 1 or 2 rooms nowadays, that would even require a node for HD viewing. You really couldn't sling/stream, more than 2 streams, as MoCA only supports upto 10mb's(Thin Ethernet Flashbacks) A dedicated point to point connection would be so much easier and cleaner, for hours worth of HD Streaming.


----------



## makers78 (Jan 23, 2007)

... you have more devices than I 

That is definitely a scenario where a dedicated 922 network would help, either over ethernet or MoCA. If the coax is all connected correctly then MoCA is the way to go from an ease-of-use perspective. In the end, I would hope both are available. As an engineer I always prefer flexibility so hopefully there would be a switch in software to stream over MoCA or ethernet!


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

From what I seen on the remote part of the 922 it has no numbers and people says this is the alpha stage and then the beta stage to get all the kinks worked out etc. with the receiver etc. I could probably operate the remote with no numbers via hilighting the numbers/scrolling on the numbers on screen of the TV but how is the OLDER generation going to get use to that ( not making fun or singling out people ) to poke fun at etc. So do not take me wrong or get the wrong Idea etc. BUT my Dad and Mom would be confused/ dumbfounded etc. without numbers to press to go to the channels. They will be lost with the (mousepad or) touchpad sure hope they come out with an alternate remote or at least the numbers under a flip door etc. so we can just fold it down or up to gain access to the numbers...... I see the purpose and can run it fine the way it is intended after playing around with it for a while to get use to the sensitivity etc.....BUT myself I think it will be a mistake for people set in their ways. IF I sit them down and say here is a VCR or DVD Player ( Mom is still confused how to use it ) Dad might fare a little better. But a remote with no numbers they might want to rethink that route again. Or come out with alternate remotes one for me and one with numbers for them.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

spikor said:


> From what I seen on the remote part of the 922 it has no numbers and people says this is the alpha stage and then the beta stage to get all the kinks worked out etc. with the receiver etc. I could probably operate the remote with no numbers via hilighting the numbers/scrolling on the numbers on screen of the TV but how is the OLDER generation going to get use to that ( not making fun or singling out people ) to poke fun at etc. So do not take me wrong or get the wrong Idea etc. BUT my Dad and Mom would be confused/ dumbfounded etc. without numbers to press to go to the channels. They will be lost with the (mousepad or) touchpad sure hope they come out with an alternate remote or at least the numbers under a flip door etc. so we can just fold it down or up to gain access to the numbers...... I see the purpose and can run it fine the way it is intended after playing around with it for a while to get use to the sensitivity etc.....BUT myself I think it will be a mistake for people set in their ways. IF I sit them down and say here is a VCR or DVD Player ( Mom is still confused how to use it ) Dad might fare a little better. But a remote with no numbers they might want to rethink that route again. Or come out with alternate remotes one for me and one with numbers for them.


They said already it will work with other remotes for those of us, that want to just enter in numbers directly.


----------

